# M/v SIDER PONZA 24.10.04



## capt.luciano (Jun 13, 2006)

M/v SIDER PONZA at Berdyansk z(ukr.) 24.10.04
looking for my ch. mate Olexsandr KARPELYUK from ODESA(ukr.) 23.04.75 
Lost contacts with him after he visit me in the berdyansk's hospital.
Looking for home datails(adress-tel.nr.- etc) if poss. tks.
capt. Luciano DI GIOVANNI Master of M/v SIDER PONZA


----------

